
Show HN: Chat with People Working Remotely - stockkid
https://www.remotemesh.com/
======
stockkid
I built a chat community for remote work. Currently there are around 200
people.

It's kind of like a virtual coworking space for those working remotely, and an
open space to ask questions for those interested in remote work.

I wrote about why and how I started this project: [https://sung.io/i-am-
making-remotemesh/](https://sung.io/i-am-making-remotemesh/)

